

String Theory Skeptic - anatoly
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2009/0921/opinions-peter-woit-physics-ideas-opinions.html

======
Anon84
_Why should anyone take a nonphysicist seriously on such a fundamental physics
issue?_

String theory is math, not physics.... and it will remain so at least until it
stops being abstract and starts making falsifiable predictions about the
_REAL_ world. To quote Einstein(?)

 _"Mathematics studies the relation between concepts. Physics studies that
relation between concepts and reality."_

~~~
thras
Calling him a nonphysicist isn't correct. Woit's just not employed as a
physics professor. Instead he's got a nontenured math post at Columbia. Given
the number of tenured physics jobs available versus the number of graduates,
it's not exactly surprising to see a physicist who isn't a "Professor."

~~~
Anon84
My comment was about more about the "fundamental physics issue" part than
calling Woit a "non physicist". Sorry for the mix up.

~~~
thras
It was the author of the article that was doing it.

------
hvs
"Not Even Wrong" is a good book, but a little dry. Lee Smolin's "The Trouble
With Physics" is a much more enjoyable read and was much more engaging. But
they both deliver a strong case against String Theory.

